# Please Help! I'm stuck in roaming mode.



## koonrat45 (Jul 28, 2011)

Long story short I flashed CodeFireX earlier and decided to restore my backup and stay with CM10 instead because of some issues I had. When I restored my backup though it tried to activate my phone but failed. I did not lose my IMEI but the phone number listed is wrong. I'm stuck in roaming mode and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my phone to activate. Can someone please help me?!!


----------



## jefflikesbagels (Feb 26, 2012)

I had the same exact problem. You're going to have to ODIN back to stock, back up your internal storage, then reprovision your SIM card by dialing *2767*3855#. From there you can reflash CodefireX.

I recommend following this guide to ODIN back.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36136-guide-jelly-bean-factory-image-rootrecoveryunlocked-bootloader-updated-119/


----------



## paintba11er89 (Jan 10, 2012)

koonrat45 said:


> Long story short I flashed CodeFireX earlier and decided to restore my backup and stay with CM10 instead because of some issues I had. When I restored my backup though it tried to activate my phone but failed. I did not lose my IMEI but the phone number listed is wrong. I'm stuck in roaming mode and cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my phone to activate. Can someone please help me?!!


Jeff's solution worked for me. What did you do to cause this? It happened to me twice this morning, and I'm not sure which step caused activation failure.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

paintba11er89 said:


> Jeff's solution worked for me. What did you do to cause this? It happened to me twice this morning, and I'm not sure which step caused activation failure.


Its just some goofy RIL stuff with 4.2 most likely. It'll get fixed. This is extremely similar to the the issues when AOSP JB was new to this phone a few months ago.


----------



## paintba11er89 (Jan 10, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Its just some goofy RIL stuff with 4.2 most likely. It'll get fixed. This is extremely similar to the the issues when AOSP JB was new to this phone a few months ago.


Wish that the forums or http://get.cm would implement a thumbs up/thumbs down system, so we could tell if the latest (nightly) iteration would brick the device or not


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

This is exactly why I'm in no rush to flash anything 4.2. Wait until all the bugs get squashed, or at least the major ones.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a similar situation as the OP. Was on the newest Paranoid Android and realized my phone had no data connection or regular signal (calls/text). Tried to restore a backup in CWM Recovery to go back to Jelly Beans 11. Well...after restore, roaming only with no data/service still. Used ODIN to go back to stock. Still only roaming with no data/service. It's not IMEI (that's correct) and ERI version is 5. My phone number is correct in the about section.

In settings>about>"mobile network state" it says disconnected. Should that say something else? I've looked all over and can't figure out why I can't get a connection. Hopefully someone can help.

When I try to dial [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*2767*3855# , it says "sorry, your phone is not yet activated" and says to call customer service[/background]


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g250/leexixis/VerizonWireless.png

Says this on My Verizon page online


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Which rom did you Odin flash and from where did you download it from?

Try this but you need to be booted up with any JB AOSP 4.2 rom.

Edit: Yes, Mobile Network State should read "disconnected" when you do not have mobile data enabled. Mine currently says that.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Going to give the methods in the link you shared a go. Currently using ODIN to get to rooted JB, then flash a 4.2 ROM. Will post back with outcome in case someone else has a similar problem.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

#1 in that post gave me data, but still didn't have voice/text.
#2 worked and I seem to be running 100% again.

What does changing those settings (#2 in the post shared) mean? Like, what did that do?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

droidxixis said:


> #1 in that post gave me data, but still didn't have voice/text.
> #2 worked and I seem to be running 100% again.
> 
> What does changing those settings (#2 in the post shared) mean? Like, what did that do?


The way I interpreted it, you're just making the phone recognize your sim again. This only occurs on AOSP 4.2+ roms so its an easy fix but annoying to figure out when it happens. Glad you're all squared away!


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

For the record, if anyone checks this in the future and needs similar help...here's exactly what I did.

First, if you don't know how to use ODIN, go here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709 and go to Section 5.

I used ODIN to flash the pre-rooted root66 file found here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1984436

I used the 4.1.1 file because I already had it on my computer, but you could use the 4.1.2 version just the same. Caution!: take out your SD card (I did) if you don't want it wiped. OR use the no wipe version. I obviously didn't use the no wipe one, though, so I can't say how it is. 
Edit: although now that I'm thinking about it, not sure if that's referencing external or internal SD card....either way, I took my external SD card out just to be safe. It DOES wipe your internal SD card.










I then flashed a 4.2 ROM. I flashed Carbon ROM (b/c it was on my computer), but you could use any 4.2 ROM.

After rebooting and getting into the ROM, I followed the steps in the post that SlimSnoopOS shared -> http://forum.xda-dev...769&postcount=2

That post should help you solve your problem. If not....this is where my help ends... Lol

If you found this helpful and want to give me a "like", thanks...but give SlimSnoopOS a like, too. Without him, I wouldn't have found the XDA post. If you use it, give that post a thanks over there as well. Share the love all around!







lol


----------

